# Goldens born in December 2010?



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Is there a thread for December 2010 puppies? I can't possibly have the only one! Duffy was born 12/10/10 and is now 11 weeks and 20 lbs of insane energy and teeth.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Our puppy will be born next month, but yours is VERY cute!


----------



## cfrenia (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a december puppy as well! Oscar was born Dec 9, so he'ss 11 weeks today.
He sleeps through the night from about 9-6, and eats well. I'm convinced he's crazy though...


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

cfrenia said:


> I'm convinced he's crazy though...


He's adorably crazy!!!! Love the standing on the dishwasher door!!


----------



## cfrenia (Oct 27, 2008)

luvgolds said:


> He's adorably crazy!!!! Love the standing on the dishwasher door!!


Thank you! That's one of my favorites  He is sooo cute its hard to be mad when he goes crazy-dog biting and running around like a nut!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's Cassie born Dec. 2nd 2010!


----------



## cfrenia (Oct 27, 2008)

She's beautiful!! I love her color.



kateann1201 said:


> Here's Cassie born Dec. 2nd 2010!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ditto on Oscar! He's a cutie pa-tootie! He can be Cassie's long distance boyfriend, lol


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

*December*

My Norm was born on December 10 too! Melh2os - Are our boys brothers??


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Norm's mom...if you are in Michigan...I betcha they are! JeepxBre litter from kathy Cox????

I love Cassie's color too! And yes, Duffy also has a weird obsession with the dishwasher.


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes! Jeep/Bre boys! Duffy and Norman are in fact brothers. 

My parents have a 2 year old Beau/Bre boy from Kathy, and he is amazing.

The pic is the two of them together - they are quickly becoming best friends!


----------



## lynx (Feb 13, 2011)

Aspen born on 12/4/10. He is extremely spoiled.


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Hooray! Well, Duffy says "what up, bro?" Where are you in Michigan? 

We are starting puppy classes on Sunday. MAN that dog has a lot of energy and smarts. Could scale baby gates at 8 weeks. Now opens pocket (sliding) doors between off-limit rooms. Ay!


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Amber was born December 16. She is all legs and teeth, constantly running through the house with one of her toys in her mouth. She is an eager eater. She is learning the potty routine [no accidents today -- yet]. She comes when called, doesn't cry in her cage if we are in sight, and has to check everything with her teeth. My hands will never be the same with all the little scars. But in the midst of wild activity, she will drop on my feet for a nap and all is forgiven.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

*Maddie, born December 27*

Maddie is the newest edition to our family. Sister to our sweet boy Crockett.


----------



## Lolo2684 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've got a December pup... Arthur was born on Dec 13 2010


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

oh my goodness I love maddie's color!! was crockett the same as a pup??


----------



## BuddyBoy (Feb 17, 2011)

*Buddy*

Hi from NY. Buddy was born December 24, 2010. He is a great puppy.


----------



## Liabit (Mar 8, 2011)

My puppy Zane was born on December 8th, 2010. We got him Feb 19th, 2011. Pictures soon.


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

*Sadie*

Hi There,

Our Sadie was born Dec. 25, 2010 and we adopted her on Feb. 27, 2011. She is such a loving little thing. She is a great addition to our family.


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

bolo was born on 10/12/10


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

*december pups*

bolo at 11 weeks


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

cute!! what a fluffball!!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Geesh, Maddie and Cassie could be twins! Right down to the white spot on the top of the head!


----------



## MSEB0814 (Feb 4, 2011)

*December pups as well*

This is Savannah (left) and Trooper (right) our AKC Golden Retrievers born on December 11, 2010 (12/11/10). Trooper, as of today, weights in at 25.0 lbs and Savannah, also today, weighs in at 17.6 lbs. They are brother and sister and LOVE one another. It is always who can bite and pull the other ones tail, ear, neck, etc the most.

(And I do not know why it is showing it rotated when the original is not.......hmmmmmm  )


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

how do I upload picture of bolo in reply plz


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

fenway was born 12/18/2010 he ways in at 18.5 lbs as of 03/06/2010 he is the love of our families life


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Amber born 10/10/2010 now weighs 23 pounds. She has gained 4 pounds since we got her 2 1/2 weeks ago. Every time she stretches, she doesn't go all the way back to the size she was before. Her coat is in three shades -- a dark chestnut on her ears, a medium gold on her shoulders and back, front legs/feet, and the tip of her tail, and a cream gold on the rest of her body. Will she retain these markings when grown? She has a strip of hair about three inches wide down the middle of her back; the rest of her coat is fuzzy like lambskin.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my goodness I love maddie's color!! was crockett the same as a pup??

Crockett is Blonde. We just picked his sister to be a redhead!


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

This is Norman, born 12/10/10. Growing like crazy! And the sweetest boy in the world.


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Norms Mom said:


> This is Norman, born 12/10/10. Growing like crazy! And the sweetest boy in the world.


If Norm is the sweetest boy in the world, I would like to know what recessive evil woodwork and drawer chewing genes his brother Duffy got??? ARGH!!


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

If dogs could talk, I believe this would be the "FEED ME" speech.

Duffy at about 12 weeks


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

Uh oh, that can be trouble! Norm has not been doing much chewing, but that could change any day. I keep him pretty busy with lots of 'tough' toys and I keep a Pedigree Jumbone on hand. They are for adult dogs, but if Norman is acting like he wants to chew, this is the perfect distraction. I let him chew for a bit (but not eat) until he moves on to his next activity. I'd love to see pictures of Duffy!


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my, he is beautiful! I know that 'feed me' speech well.They really do look like brothers!


----------



## MSEB0814 (Feb 4, 2011)

Norman is a GOOD LOOKING boy! I like the name too!


----------



## LilRedsMom (Mar 1, 2011)

Our sweet boy, Lil' Red was born on Christmas Day. He is such a great dog. He lays down by his food dish right around mealtime to tell me he's hungry, he walks well on leash as long as he's next to one of the kids. He doesn't go up to people walking by our house unless I invite him to and then he's so friendly and excited to meet them! Of course he has the usual mouthing but it's usually really soft if he puts his mouth on us (although we try to make sure he doesn't mouth us, just toys). I've also noticed that he gets extra mouthy and persistent when he needs to go outside. He even brings me my shoe and even though it's probably just a coincidence I swear he's doing to let me know he needs to potty lol! Once figure out how to upload pics I'll make sure to post some.


----------



## MSEB0814 (Feb 4, 2011)

LilRedsMom said:


> Our sweet boy, Lil' Red was born on Christmas Day. He is such a great dog. He lays down by his food dish right around mealtime to tell me he's hungry, he walks well on leash as long as he's next to one of the kids. He doesn't go up to people walking by our house unless I invite him to and then he's so friendly and excited to meet them! Of course he has the usual mouthing but it's usually really soft if he puts his mouth on us (although we try to make sure he doesn't mouth us, just toys). I've also noticed that he gets extra mouthy and persistent when he needs to go outside. He even brings me my shoe and even though it's probably just a coincidence I swear he's doing to let me know he needs to potty lol! Once figure out how to upload pics I'll make sure to post some.


That is awesome (the shoe deal). Mine just take my shoes and hide them in random places in the house. I found my slipper in the toilet one morning. Not surprising it was a Monday :doh:


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Sammy was born Dec. 8th, 2010..


----------



## Liabit (Mar 8, 2011)

This is my puppy, Zane.  He loves having his picture taken. He sits everytime he sees my camera.

The reason his legs are shaved is he was sick and in the vet before we got him.


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

How much are your pups eating right now? Still 3x a day I assume but how much at each feeding?

Duffy was at 27 lbs this morning - I swear he feels like 35! REALLY wish he would get the hang of stairs - we have hardwood stairs and he will not go up or down them.


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Melh2os! 
Norman is eating about 1-1.5 cup (dry) of Purina Pro Plan, plus a spoonful of wet Purina Pro Plan mixed in... and I feed him twice a day now. I took him to the vet yesterday and he is 34lbs (!!!). He looks bigger every time I see him. I have wood floors throughout the first floor of my house, but then carpet on the stairs and upstairs. He has no trouble going up the stairs, but coming down he tends to go down half way and JUMP the rest of the way down. Needless to say, I have to carry him down most of the time. 
I'd love to see a picture of brother MacDuff!


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm kind of shocked that Duffy isn't bigger! He still inhales his food in about 3 seconds flat. I'm doing Nutro large breed puppy lamb formula (dry)


----------



## Aitchy (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there, I have a December 2010 puppy too. Daisy was born on the 5th of December and we adopted her on the 20th of February. She currently weighs around 30lbs and is being fed a raw diet as she has a few itches. We started obedience class with her on Wednesday with our local golden retriever club and she loved it, especially as there was another pup there for her to wrestle. 
She has a lovely nature, but will chew anything she can find and can get a bit overexcited with my shrieky, running kids (5 & 2) but puts up with a lot from them. She is a bit picky with her food, will gobble something up one day and refuse it the next which is a bit frustrating but she is growing well so I guess she'll work it out.
Lovely to see the photos of the other puppies - aren't they just the cutest things!
Aitchy


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

bolo born 10dec bolo 14 weeks old 003.JPG


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

*bolo born 10th dec*

not sure if photo is showing


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Bolo is a cutie!!!

I am a little concerned that Duffy is 15.5 weeks and still stalled out at 28 lbs. He looks SO skinny to me...we are feeding 1 cup 3x a day! Do I need to be mixing in adult food at this point? Adding some canned/wet? He's been 28 for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## deemsnyd (Mar 28, 2011)

Gracie, born December 5, 2010.  She's a goof-ball and the most grace-less dog I've ever seen...just snowed here yesterday and she had a blast, can't run 20 feet without falling down, hilarious. I was glad to hear that some others have a problem with puppy biting at this age too, but she has actually gotten a lot better practically over night. love the pics.


----------



## Aitchy (Mar 25, 2011)

Melh2os said:


> Bolo is a cutie!!!
> 
> I am a little concerned that Duffy is 15.5 weeks and still stalled out at 28 lbs. He looks SO skinny to me...we are feeding 1 cup 3x a day! Do I need to be mixing in adult food at this point? Adding some canned/wet? He's been 28 for about 2 weeks now.


I have just started feeding Orijen LBP and was told to feed 1.25-1.5 cups 3x a day based on her age and weight. She pretty much just inhales the Orijen. We were trying raw but she was getting so fussy it was really frustrating. 

ETA: Bolo looks just like our Daisy, only lighter! (And that piccie looks just like my avatar ha ha!)

Aitchy


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

Sadie eats 1.5 cups 3x a day of Royal Canine large breed puppy food. She is 13 weeks now and weighs 24lbs. She is sweetest puppy in the world! We started puppy school a few weeks ago and she is doing great. So far they haven't taught us anything that she didn't already know but this week we are going to learn "leave it" and "drop it" so I am looking forward it.


----------



## marliesmom (Mar 31, 2011)

*december puppy*

Hi, my puppy was born 12/25/10!!! We just got her a week and 1/2 ago! She loves to BITE and harrass our 4 year old daughter! Woof!:doh:


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

Norman is almost 4 months old.... where has the time gone!!


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

And here is Norm's brother Duffy


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Norman and Duffy are SERIOUSLY CUTE!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't see this thread until now... Bayne was born Dec 29/10. 

He weighed 21.5lbs at 9 wks and now at 13 wks, he's at 26.5 lbs... growing like a weed and he likes to eat em too. LOL


----------



## barkingbuddhas (Apr 7, 2011)

What great pics! I have Ash, born 12/29/10


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

cute overload! 

I took Duffy for his last round of DHP (adult dose! sniff sniff!) tonight...rabies vax in a week or two. He was about 30.5 lbs and will turn 4 months old this weekend, vet said he's right where he should be although I still think he's tiny compared to his brother


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Libbie was Born December 18th 2010, Adopted her on Feb 17 2011


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

17 weeks! How did that happen? Took Norman for his last round of shots on Monday and he weighed in at 42lbs.... worried that he is TOO big, but doc said he is doing just fine and that he is going to be a big boy. Brother Duffy - I think your weight is much more normal for this age! 

Here is a pic of Norm enjoying the spring weather this week. I can't imagine life without this sweet boy!


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

I just bumped Duffy up to 1.5 cups 3x a day. What are you feeding Norm? what brand?


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

Still feeding Norm Purina Pro Plan (large breed puppy), about 1.5 cups, twice per day, dry. I also mix in a spoonful of the wet Pro Plan food. Thinking about starting to slowly add adult food - is four months too early?


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, Duffy's up to 37.5 lbs now, so I guess we're doing something right  We are feeding Nutro Naturals large breed puppy but will soon start mixing in the NUtro grain free (because I had a coupon and there was a sale special at PetSupplies plus!) adult lg breed in another 2 weeks or so. Finished puppy class yesterday - I am amazed at what he has picked up already! However, definitely still practices selective listening


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Libbie is 32 pounds right now the last time i weighed her


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Duffy lost one of his upper baby teeth today or yesterday, and there was some light bleeding as he was chewing the crap out of his toys and bones today so I am PRAYING those evil puppy teeth start popping out left and right. MAN is he a mouthy dog right now. He is also doing the rotten puppy run-the-other-direction-like-a-maniac when I call him for any reason trick. awesome.


----------



## Lynpar (Apr 28, 2011)

*Dudley*

Hello! First time poster. Our Dudley was born 12-4-10. I can't believe how he has our whole family of six completely wrapped around his paw. He is even loved by one of our two cats. :wavey: will figure out picture uplads and post baby picture.


----------



## Ryder's mom (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! Joined the forum a while ago and have read some very interesting threads. I have a food question - our puppy, Ryder, was born on December 28. He is 4 months old now and has been eating Fromm since 8 weeks. He is up to 4 cups a day and he seems to skinny to us. You can see and feel his rib cage and his hip bones. Any suggestions? Is this normal? He is our first golden.


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow....4 cups a day seems like alot to me but Sadie (born Dec. 25) seems to be a picky eater and I have trouble getting 2 cups a day into her (yet she is on the chunky side). From what I understand in a healthy you should be able to feel the rib cage but not see it. Sounds like he might be a bit too skinny but I'm no expert so hopefully someone else her on the forum can offer some real advise.


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

this is bolo now where has my puppy gonebolo 19 weeks 018.JPG


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a few pics of Duffy as we wrap up 4 months!


----------



## oakley's mum (Apr 13, 2011)

My Oakley was born Dec 24th,our Christmas bundle of joy.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

We had a litter of 13 pups 12-14-10, 12 survived, sadly the 13th pup was stuck behind a 20 oz moose of a pup. We ended up keeping "Moose". I will post pictures when I figure out how. At 4 1/2 month Moose was up to 50#. What are everyone else's pups weighing now? I need to weigh him again as he turned 5 months today. Our vet has assured us that he is not at all over weight and is just going to be a very large boy. He is a great dog already and so smart. He went for his third swim today, he LOVES to retrieve and swim. What are the other 12-2010 pups upto these days?


----------



## Aitchy (Mar 25, 2011)

Daisy loves swimming too and has just started to retrieve in the last month, which is fun. We found a better training class so we are getting good results with that. She still loves other dogs but I think that is our fault because we let her play with them too much before we knew that we were supposed to make ourselves more interesting to her than anything else out there! She is pretty solid, I haven't weighed her mrecently but she's certainly bulkier than some of the pups in the photos above. Not overweight I think, just solid. Will put up a photo when I figure out how to do it! 
One more thing, her itching has pretty much gone away, she was treated for puppy pyoderma/dermatitis and the antibiotics seem to have done the trick, that and we are still avoiding beef.
Love to see some more pics.


----------



## Aitchy (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's Daisy as I write this, so much for not letting the dog on the couch!








And here she is in the stream at our local dog park.


----------



## Lolo2684 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Arthur at 5 months*

Hey everyone!!

Arthur just turned 5 months on May the 13th...thought I would share some pics.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I am going to try and upload some pictures from Willow and her litter, born 12-14-10

This is Willow 6 days before giving birth to 13 puppies









This is pic of Willow and her new pups, less than 2 days old









Hope this works. I will try and get some more pictures of the litter over the weeks and current pictures of Moose up soon.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Here are some more pictures of our Dec 14 puppies:

Here are the boys at 1 day, Moose is the big light pup with the light green collar









These two pictures are of the girls


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

This is Willow with 4 of the pups 3 weeks, Moose is the big boy









2 pups at almost 4 weeks









At 4 1/2 weeks the pups are getting too big to all nurse at once


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Moose at 7 weeks. He loves to go for car rides, especially when we are picking the kids up from school.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Moose and his sister Lily sleeping in the kitchen









Moose at 9 weeks









Moose at 4 1/2 months









Moose on 5-14-11, 5 months old swimming


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

Moose is beautiful - they all are! Nothing sweeter than a golden retriever pup. This is 'little' Norm, now 5 months old. He is currently weighing in at 55lbs and I could not ask for a better dog!


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Norm is gorgeous! Sounds like he is a big boy too. I weighed Moose Monday (had to bring him to the pet store, he is getting to big to hold and weigh) and he weighed in at 57#. His mom weighs about 67# and dad is around 90#, so we are not suprised he is big, just now sure how big he will bend up. He is so well behaved and LOVES his daily walks and swims. Today he found a bird wing and carried half way home.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is our Duncan, born Dec. 7th 2010. We feel very lucky as he is a great dog. At 5.5 months he is weighing 53 pounds.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Duncan is a very handsome boy


----------



## Aitchy (Mar 25, 2011)

Daisy is 6months old today, she weighs 21.5kg/47.3lbs and is doing well, still chewing everything though!

Hermione


----------



## Lolo2684 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Arthur at 6 months*

Hello Arthur is 6 months old today!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=16691&c=4


----------



## StorminNorman (Jun 6, 2011)

Norms Mom said:


> This is Norman, born 12/10/10. Growing like crazy! And the sweetest boy in the world.


I just had to say Hi! :wavey: I, too, have a golden named Norman! He, too, is the sweetest boy in the world! Mine was born in Wisconsin in August 2010, so he is now 9 months old. Obviously no relation, but I thought it was cool that your cutie is named Norman too.


----------



## Ainsley's Momma (Jul 11, 2011)

:wavey:my baby girl Ainsley Cait Mills was actually born on Christmas eve 2010, my boyfriend got her for me for valentines day 2011. so she is now roughly 7 months old. i am brand new to this site, i made a membership and i looked for a group to join but they were all for different countries or states or very old. if you know of a group that talks often, let me know...thanks! i need to post some new pics but i have a few in an album on my page. i have no friends or groups yet. what is your experience with this site?:wavey:


----------



## TobyTheGolden (Jul 14, 2011)

*Toby*

My guy was born 17 Dec 2010. He is so full of energy. We have put him in obedience school but he is still a big ball of chaos. We got him for our 2 and 3 year old sons but right now he is a bit more than we had planned on. Hopefully he starts to mellow out soon. But he is such a lover. He just wants to play, play, play.


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

Nico was born Dec 19, so she'll be 7 months in two days! Here are some pics of her as of today. She is 43 pounds. She is a big ball of chaos too! We are finally able to give her much more freedom around the house now, which is great. But she still loves to play all the time and goes nuts when people come over! Baby steps....


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Our boy Moose turned 7 months on the 14th. He is now about 70#, 24" at the wither, getting to be a big boy. He recently has blown his coat again, but is starting to get more feathering on his back thighs and we can see the start of his chest mane. What are other pups this age coats like? Moose still has a pretty short coat. I think it is a combination of age and the summer heat. He has also started to calm down quite a bit, although he has always been a relativly calm dog. His only real fetishes seem to be the kids stuffed animals (luckily just carried around) and our 2 yr old's dropped dinner napkins. I will try and get some more recent pictures up soon.


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow Moose sounds like a big boy! Would love to see some pics. Nico's coat is also still pretty short. Her tail and back legs are definitely getting lots of feathering coming in though. I can't wait to see what she looks like with her adult coat. She also has a chest mane going too.


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

*bolo*

this is bolo at near 8 months he was born on 10 december....




bolo 7 months 005.JPG (52.9 KB)


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

My boy was born on Dec 13th 2010. His name is Austin. 

I have been meaning to find out if there are other December puppies in this forum and it took me 6 months after I brought him home to actually look it up  But work and the little guy have kept me on my toes. 

I attached 2 pics of his, one at 2 weeks old and another a day after I brought him home at 8 weeks


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

My puppy is now almost 10 months old. How did that happen?? He is about 80lbs and as handsome as ever. 
So fun to see the other December doggies - and of course, the other Norman! Adorable


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great picture of your handsome boy.



Norms Mom said:


> My puppy is now almost 10 months old. How did that happen?? He is about 80lbs and as handsome as ever.
> So fun to see the other December doggies - and of course, the other Norman! Adorable


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Norm!  Your bro Duffy is maybe 72 lbs? I think he is stockier/shorter than Norm but they are both beautiful! He still likes to chew on us which is annoying, but has mostly stopped chewing on things in the house. He's loving dog class and we are going to start doing some basic agility


----------



## engelfamily3 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a question......we have an 19 month old Golden and have noticed that he's missing some adult teeth on the bottem...I'm think they're his Pre-molars, they are one tooth behind fangs and before bigger flat teeth. Is this normal or going to be a problem?


----------



## StorminNorman (Jun 6, 2011)

I honestly have no idea. I would check with your vet. Sorry.


----------



## Norms Mom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!*

Big birthday #2 coming up tomorrow. Norm is doing well, healthy, active and happy. I am so proud of him and can't imagine life without him! I have attached a recent picture. I would love to see a picture of brother Duffy!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

cfrenia said:


> I have a december puppy as well! Oscar was born Dec 9, so he'ss 11 weeks today.
> He sleeps through the night from about 9-6, and eats well. I'm convinced he's crazy though...


Wow he's dishwasher safe! LOL..he's adorable!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Sophie is a Christmas Eve baby! 

Nap time!









She has always loved the snow.. 









1.5yrs










2 yrs - still as happy as ever  Just loves being loved!


----------

